# [TR][ISO-9]Gentoo stage 1 ve NPTL kurulumu

## togan

bu belge www.gentoo-tr.com adresine aktarildi..

----------

## mrpdaemon

selam togan,

ilk once tebrik ediyorum, gercekten ingilizcesi yeterli olmayan cekirge gentoo kullanicilari icin cok guzel bir metin hazirlamissin.

Buraya bir iki nacizane yorurumumu yazayim (bu aralar baya stage1 yapmis olaraktan)  :Smile: 

Birincisi eger CPU'muz fazla iyi degilse bu isin cok uzun surmemesi bakimindan "nptlonly" USE flag'i ise yarayabilir baya. Sadece "nptl" USE flag'i verilince 2 tane glibc derliyor gentoo, bir tanesini (linuxthreads) /lib altina digerini (nptl) /lib/tls altina koyuyor. Bootstrap'te 2 kere glibc derlendigi icin +nptlonly baya kisaltiyor bootstrap'i. Yanliz nptl cok nadir programlarda (wine duydum ben sadece) sorun cikartabiliyormus, o yuzden linuxthreads'li glibc de bulundurmakta fayda olabilir.

Bir de linux26-headers'i kendin emerge etmene gerek yok, 2004.3 liveCD lerindeki portage snapshot'u kendisi merge ediyor bootstrap.sh'te, linux-headers'i etmiyor.

Ben biraz farkli bir sekilde stage1 yapiyorum, ama okudugum kadari ile gayet guzel yazmissin, gorebildigim bir hata yok.

Harcadigin zaman ve emek icin forum adina tesekkurler  :Smile: 

----------

## gentr

Selamlar

Gercekten cok guzel bir dokuman hazirlamissin.Bende vaktim olursa birde  bu sekilde kurmayi deniyecegim.

Bu arada gecen gun bir defa daha bastan kurulum yaptim.

Bu iki haftada ucuncu kurulum denemesi oldu.  :Sad: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

burdaki sekliyle herseyi aynen yapmama ragmen simdide bilgisayari boot ederken gentoo yazisindan sonra belli bir sey okuyor ve komut satirina dusuyor.Komut satirinda hic bir komut calistiramiyorum.

Ayrica /var/log/ altinda messages adinda bir dosyada yok.

gentoo 2004.3

kernel vanilla-source

kernel derlemeyi bu sekilde yaptim.(#emerge genkernel; genkernel --menuconfig all)

grub yuklu

universal cdden stage3 seklinde kurulum yaptim.

fstab

#

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda3 / reiserfs noatime 0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

------------------------------------------------------ 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selamlar
> 
> Gercekten cok guzel bir dokuman hazirlamissin.Bende vaktim olursa birde  bu sekilde kurmayi deniyecegim.
> 
> Bu arada gecen gun bir defa daha bastan kurulum yaptim.
> ...

 

selam sanýrým sorun grub.conf yada menu.lst ayarlarinda pastelersen bir göz atarým, tahminim  kernel boot yaparken root bölümünü bulamýyor. 

Dökümaný beðenmenize sevindim. Umarým bir çok gentoo cu dostun iþine yarar.

kolay gelsin.

----------

## gentr

Soyle bir hata veriyor.

attempt to access beyond end of device

01:00: rw=0, want=4786, limit=4096

"           "                     "

..

BusyBOx v1.00-pre7 (2004.12.12-11:09+0000)

Built-in shell (ash)

Enter 'help' for a list of builtin commands.

/bin/sh : can't access tty: job control turned off

sekilde bir seyler yaziyor.Birebir kopya past yapamadigimdan yazimda hata olabilir.

grub.conf

---------------------------------

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.21 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

  initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.21

------------------------------------------------------------

seklinde bir sey olmasi gerekiyor.

Tesekkurler.Last edited by gentr on Mon Dec 13, 2004 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## togan

Selam, mrpdaemon

Öncelikle belgeyi beðendiðinize sevindim. Destekler ve öneriler herzaman gelecekteki çalýþmalar için bir kuvvet kaynaðý olacaktýr.

 Ayrýca önerilerinin tümüne katýlýyorum. Arada bazý farklýlýklar olmasýnýda bir zenginlik olarak yorumluyorum.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## gentr

Hepsini birebir kopyaliyorum.

grub.conf

----------------------

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.27 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

  initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.27

----------------------

fstab

----------------------

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime		1 2

/dev/hda3		/		reiserfs	noatime			0 1

/dev/hda2		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,user		0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto			0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

---------------------------------------

menu.lst

------------------------------------------

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.27 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

  initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.27

-----------------------------------------------

----------

## togan

Selam

Tam olarak bir karar veremedim. Sanýrým sorun kernelde, Ýstersen benim derlediðim gibi derlemeyi deneyebilirsin. Eðer önemli bir hata olmazsa sanýrým çalýþýr.

```
#

# emerge gentoo-dev-sources

#cd /usr/src

#rm linux && ln -s linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 linux && cd linux

#wget http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/.config && make menuconfig
```

ve ayarlarýmýzý hardwareye göre yaparýz. Ve kerneli derleriz. derleme komutu kernel.2.6.x için

```
#make && make modules modules_install install
```

bu iþlemden sonra /boot içerisinde kernelimiz vmlinuz ismiyle bulunmasý gerekir.

buna göre grub.conf þöyle olmasý gerekir

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3
```

bu þekilde eðer ide chipset modulleri doðru olarak ayarlanmýþsa kesin çalýþýr. Tabii kernel-2.6 olarak senin için sakýncasý yoksa. Eðer kernel-2.4 olmasýný istersen derleme komutu biraz farklý.

```
# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install
```

diðer kýsýmlar 2.6 yapýlanlar ile  ayný olacak.

kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Bu konuda soyle bir seyler buldum.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=262206&highlight=attempt+beyond+device

Sanirim sorun boyle birsey olmali.

----------

## ercxy

yanilmiyorsam bu initrd.img in memory'ye sigmamasiyla alakali..

kerneli derelerken 

device drivers-> blockdevices -> 

<*> RAM disk support                                                 

(4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)                               

[*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) suppor

4096 yi 8196 yap..

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Bu konuda soyle bir seyler buldum.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=262206&highlight=attempt+beyond+device
> 
> Sanirim sorun boyle birsey olmali.

 

selam eger sendeki hata buradaki gibi ise grub.conf içindeki kernel bölümünü

þu þekilde deðiþtirip deneyelim. (genkernel ile yapýlan derlemeler için geçerli)

```
kernel /kernel-2.4.27 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8196 real_root=/dev/hda vga=792
```

kolay gelsin.

----------

## gentr

grub.conf

----------------------

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.27 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8196 real_root=/dev/hda3

  initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.27

----------------------

Biraz ugrastiktan sonra (vga kismini ve hda kismini degistirdikten sonra) calisti.

Artik boot ediyor.Ancak 8139too ag kartiyla alakali hata veriyor.

 *Quote:*   

> ... can't load module 8139cp
> 
> missing kernel or user mode driver 8139cp

 

Ve internet yok.Ayrica netmount servisini baslatamiyor.

lsmod yapinca 8139too diye bir modul var ama unused diyor.

Ayrica /boot adinda bir dizin var ama ici bos.  :Sad: 

ama ben mount /dev/hda1 /boot yapinca oldu.Normalde fstab kisminda ayarli acaba neden boyle yapiyor?

Ama ilk defa gentoo linux sistemim boot etti.  :Wink: 

tesekkurler.

----------

## ercxy

"Ayrica /boot adinda bir dizin var ama ici bos. Sad

ama ben mount /dev/hda1 /boot yapinca oldu.Normalde fstab kisminda ayarli acaba neden boyle yapiyor? "

fstab 'in options kisminda noauto yaziyorsa, otomatik olarak mount etmez.. 

su sekilde birsey olmasi lazim

dev/hda1      /boot            noauto, noatime     0 0 

burdaki noauto yu sil..

hayirli olsun ilk boot'un..

8139XX sorunu na gelince yuklenmedigini soyledigi module le lsmod un soyledigi module farkli..En kolay cozum kernel derlerken 10/100Mbit ethernet kartlarininin hepsini <M> module olarak sec boylece eger kartin destekleniyorsa, ki %99 oyledir, dogru module'u yuklemis olursun..Daha sonra senin kartin tam olarak oldugunu ogrendign zaman sadece o module secersin.. alternatif olarak knoppix'i kullan kartin  ne oldugun hangi modulu kulladigini ogren..  

ifconfig komutu nediyor? ..

----------

## gentr

Selam

Sadece lo var.Diger eth0 ag kartini gormuyor.Simdi tekrar kernel mi derlemem gerekiyor?

Yanlis bilmiyorsam ag kartim Realtek 8139 gibi bir sey olmasi gerekiyor.Vede daha oncekli linux yuklemelerimde bir sorun cikarmamisti.

Birde kernel derlemek icin hangi komutlari veriyorum?

```
#emerge genkernel; genkernel --menuconfig all
```

bu komutlar yeterli mi?

Tesekkurler.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Sadece lo var.Diger eth0 ag kartini gormuyor.Simdi tekrar kernel mi derlemem gerekiyor?
> 
> Yanlis bilmiyorsam ag kartim Realtek 8139 gibi bir sey olmasi gerekiyor.Vede daha oncekli linux yuklemelerimde bir sorun cikarmamisti.
> ...

 

selam ilk yapmamiz gereken ilk önce (kernel derlemeden önce)

```
#lspci

#lsmod

#rc-update show

#dmesg | grep eth0  
```

bu ciktilari pasteleyelim önce

kolay gelsin

----------

## ugus

 *gentr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Birde kernel derlemek icin hangi komutlari veriyorum?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

eski konfigurasyonunu korumak icin ve kernelin derlenme suresini gereksiz yere uzatmamak icin bence 

 *Quote:*   

>  genkernel --oldconfig --menuconfig all 

  desen daha iyi olur.

bu komuttan sonra konfigurasyon ekrani gelecek orda gerekli degisiklikleri yap.

----------

## ugus

togan,

how to icin ellerine saglik, cok guzel olmus .artik turkce de bir how to muz var  :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentr

Selam

Sizin cevablari gormeden live cd ile sistemi tekrar actim  ve chroot yaptim.Ardindanda "emerge mc" yazdim.Yapacagi basit bir islem icin bir suru dosya filan indirdi suan kurulum yapiyor.Bu arada dosyalarin icinde xorg'da var.Bana biraz sacma geldi neden durup dururken xorg icin dosya cekiyorki.Islemler biter bitmez tekrar cevap yazmaya calisirim.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## gentr

lsmod ciktisi

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

btaudio                 9756   0  (unused)

soundcore               3332   3  [btaudio]

tmscsim                29425   0  (unused)

scsi_mod               89188   1  [tmscsim]

8139too                13768   0  (unused)

mii                     2208   0  [8139too]

input                   3136   0  (unused)

usbcore                54988   1 

```

lspci

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 430HX - 82439HX TXC [Triton II] (rev 03)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371SB PIIX3 ISA [Natoma/Triton II] (rev 01)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371SB PIIX3 IDE [Natoma/Triton II]

0000:00:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)

0000:00:09.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)

0000:00:0a.0 SCSI storage controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 53c974 [PCscsi] (rev 10)

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:0c.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 86C326 5598/6326 (rev 0b)

```

rc

```

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

          domainname |                               

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

              serial | boot                          

                sshd |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |                               

                 xfs |                               

              xprint |                               

```

dmsg

```

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd800, 00:e0:7d:a2:25:9f, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

```

Sistem biraz eski  :Smile: 

Sonra p4 bilgisayara kurmak istiyorum.Suan ogrenmek amacli olarak kuruyorum.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## ercxy

emerge -av mc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r12  +X -debug +gpm +ncurses +nls -samba +slang +unicode 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

mc programinin Default use flaglerinin arasinda X de var, o yuzden "emerge mc" yaparsan butun bu use flaglerin gerektirdigi programlari da kurar..

" USE="-X" emerge mc " yapsaydin Xorg u kurmazdi..

genelde bir program kurararken -av opsiyonunu kullan, kurmakistyecegi butun programalri  gosterdikten sonra sana kurup kurmak istemedini soruyor...

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> lsmod ciktisi
> 
> ```
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
> ...

 

Selam buradaki duruma göre kernel derlemenize gerek yok modul 8139too zaten yüklü. Sorun sanirim ifconfig ayarlarinda.

þimdi þu komutlarla bir deneme yapalým bakalým net çalýþacakmý ?

```
#ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 up   (size ait lan IP ne ise o yazýlacak 192.168.1.3 yerine) 

#route add default gw 192.168.1.1  (size ait gateway ne ise o yazýlacak 192.168.1.1 yerine)

#/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart  yada /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start (eðer zaten stop derse)

#ifconfig  (eðer eth0 yazýlmýþsa net çalýþacak demektir)

```

Eðer net çalýþýrsa

sonra birde þu çýktýyý  alalým

```
#emerge -s  baselayout  
```

kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Yanliz benim sistem otomatik ip atiyor,(DHCP )

Onun icin ne yapmam gerekiyor?

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Yanliz benim sistem otomatik ip atiyor,(DHCP )
> 
> Onun icin ne yapmam gerekiyor?

 

selam o zaman þöyle yapalým

```
# ifconfig eth0

# dhcpcd eth0

# ping -c 3 yahoo.com 
```

kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

simdide bu paketi kurmam gerekiyor.  :Sad: 

emerge dhcpcd

```
USE="-X" emerge dhcpcd
```

seklinde live cd ile boot edip kuruyorum.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> simdide bu paketi kurmam gerekiyor. 
> 
> emerge dhcpcd
> 
> ```
> ...

 

selam, evet net baðlanamamasýnýn sebebleri ortaya çýkýyor galiba.   :Very Happy: 

kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam

Artik pinglere cevap alabiliyorum.Simdide gnome desktopu kurmak istiyorum.Emerge ile nasil kurabilirim?

tesekkurler.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Artik pinglere cevap alabiliyorum.Simdide gnome desktopu kurmak istiyorum.Emerge ile nasil kurabilirim?
> 
> tesekkurler.

 

selam çok kolay 

```
#emerge gnome
```

bu komutu verdiðinde gerekli olan xorg da kurulacaktýr. Ha unutmadan baya bir zaman alacaktýr.

kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *ugus wrote:*   

> togan,
> 
> how to icin ellerine saglik, cok guzel olmus .artik turkce de bir how to muz var  

 

Selam ugus howto  için söylediklerin için teþekkürler. Umarým ileride daha iyi þeyler yaratabiliriz. Tüm  tanýdýðýmýz arkadaþlar foruma katýlýr ve yazarsa  sanýrým Türkçe forum açtýrmayý baþaracaðýz. Yorulmadan yazmaya devam.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## ugus

 *togan wrote:*   

>  Tüm  tanýdýðýmýz arkadaþlar foruma katýlýr ve yazarsa  sanýrým Türkçe forum açtýrmayý baþaracaðýz. Yorulmadan yazmaya devam.
> 
> Kolay gelsin

 

temeem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentr

Selam

Bende bundan yararlanayim bari.  :Smile: 

Suan bilgisayara takili olan ses karti pnp soundblaster 16.Bu karti nasil calistirabilirim?

Ayrica bu portage ve emerge icin guzel turkce dokumanlar varmi?Eger yoksa basit sekilde anlatan yabanci dokumanlar nerden bulabilirim?

Gentoo linuxde  diger paketleri kullanabiliyormuyum.Mesela rpm, tgz veya deb.

Arti gentooya ait hazir derlenmis paketler varmi?(bu derleme islemi biraz uzun suruyorda)

Birde stage 2 kurumu nasil yapiliyor?Simdiye kadar stage1 ve stage 3 kurulumu yaptim.

Simdilik aklima gelen sorular bunlar daha sonra aklima geldikce yazarim.

 :Laughing: 

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Bende bundan yararlanayim bari. 
> 
> Suan bilgisayara takili olan ses karti pnp soundblaster 16.Bu karti nasil calistirabilirim?
> ...

 

Selam

Hemen söyleyeyim gentoo tüm paketleri kurar rpm de dahil olarak yanlýz bunun için, o paket için yazýlmýþ ebuild olmasý gerekir . Gentoo içinde  hazir binary tabir ettigimiz paketlerde mevcuttur örnegin mozilla-bin yada firefox-bin seklinde. Bundan sonraki howto muzu bu konuya ayýralým. Sanýrým  tüm arkadaþlarýmýz memnun olacaklardýr.

stage 2 kurulumu stage1 den biraz farklý bununla ilgili www.linux-sevenler.org sayfasýnda gentoo kurulum kitabýnda stage2 içinde açýklamalar var. Ayrýca www.gentoo.org  da ve  gentoo forumda dökümanlar var yanlýz ingilizce olarak.

kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

Selam kart hakkýndada unutmadan,

Ýlk önce kernelde yapýlmasý gerekenler þu

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all 
```

Sadece Aþaðýdaki deðiþiklik yapýlacak ve menuconfig ten çýkýlýp deðiþiklik kaydedilecek. Ve genkernel iþlemini bitirmesi beklenecek.

burada kernel ayarlarýnda 

```
Device Drývers --> Sound -->Advancet Linux Sound Architecture --> ISA devices --> < M> Sound Blaster 16 (PnP)  olarak modül þeklinde ayarlanacak.
```

eðer kernel sourceste deðiþiklik yapmadýnýzsa grub.conf da ayar gerekmez. 

boot yaptýktan sonra

```
#emerge isapnptools

#modprobe sb io=0x220 irq=5 dma=1 dma16=5 mpu_io=0x330

```

sorun çýkarsa

```
#options snd-sb16 port=0x220 irq=5 dma8=1 dma16=5 isapnp=0
```

Eðer önceden Alsa emerge yapýlmamýþsa kernel-2.4 için

```
#emerge alsa-driver && emerge alsa-utils && nano -w /etc/modules.d/alsa && modules-update && rc-update add alsasound boot
```

ve herhangi bir editor ile bu yukardaki gibi nano olabilir  /etc/modules.d/alsa dosyasý  þöyle olmalý

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-sb16

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

#alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

#alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

#alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

daha sonra

```
#/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

Ve müzik dinlemeniz lazým

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

selam togan.

Kurulum sirasinda ses kartini modul olarak yapmistim.Daha sonra yapmam gerekir dusuncesiyle.Galiba cok isabetli bir is yapmisim.  :Wink: 

Hazirliyacagin dokumanlari sabirsizlikla bekliyorum.Vakit buldukca bu sekilde turkce dokuman hazirlamakla bizleri (beni  :Smile:  ) mutlu edersin.

Eline kuvvet..

Kolay  gelsin.

----------

## togan

Selam

Elimden geldiðince boþ vakitlerimi  böyle  deðerlendireceðim.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

Selam gentr,

Ses geldimi, meraktayýz. Bu arada grafik 3D oldumu ?

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## gentr

Selam togan,

Ya benim suan kurmaya calistigim bilgisayar biraz eski bende enson gnome , kde ve icewm kurmayi denedim.Bilgisayar suan hala kurmaya calisiyor.  :Smile: 

Arasira kontrol ediyorum.Daha bitmemis.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam togan,
> 
> Ya benim suan kurmaya calistigim bilgisayar biraz eski bende enson gnome , kde ve icewm kurmayi denedim.Bilgisayar suan hala kurmaya calisiyor. 
> 
> Arasira kontrol ediyorum.Daha bitmemis.
> ...

 

Selam eger gnome, kde ve icewm ayni anda emerge oluyorsa bir iki gün sürer.   :Very Happy: 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam

Kafama takilan bir soru var.Gentoo linuxde kurulumu en kisa zamanda nasil yapabilir im?Daha dogrusu stage3 den daha hizli bir yontem var mi?

Gentoo linuxun canli cdlerinde xwindows ortamini calistirma imkani var mi?

Su knoppix misali bir sey.

Kolay gelsin?

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Kafama takilan bir soru var.Gentoo linuxde kurulumu en kisa zamanda nasil yapabilir im?Daha dogrusu stage3 den daha hizli bir yontem var mi?
> 
> Gentoo linuxun canli cdlerinde xwindows ortamini calistirma imkani var mi?
> ...

 

Selam 

Evet var vidalinux gentoo temelli X kurulum yapilabilen  bir linux.

http://mirrors.hpcf.upr.edu/ftp/pub/Mirrors/GentooVidalinux/vidalinux-download-edition-1.0/

buradan download edilebilir. Ayrica Gentoo live cd ler duyduguma göre 2005  

 baþlarýnda X kurulum imkaný saðlayacak.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## ugus

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Kafama takilan bir soru var.Gentoo linuxde kurulumu en kisa zamanda nasil yapabilir im?Daha dogrusu stage3 den daha hizli bir yontem var mi?
> 
> Gentoo linuxun canli cdlerinde xwindows ortamini calistirma imkani var mi? 
> ...

 

slm

Hayir stage 3 den daha hizli bir yontem yok, en hizlisi stage 3.

xwindows ortamini calistirmaya gelince, sanirim o da (henuz) mumkun degil

----------

## gentr

Selam

Sonunda bitmis.  :Smile: 

Ama sanirim qt kutuphanesiyle ile ilgi bir hata vermis.Ayrica yeni bastan bir boot edince anladim bilgisayar yine

```
... can't load module 8139cp

missing kernel or user mode driver 8139cp
```

seklindeki mesaji vermeye devam ediyor.Ama ping cekince 

```
ping -c 3 yahoo.com
```

 pinge cevap alabiliyorum.

Birde  

```
startx
```

 yapinca xterm masaustu ortami aciliyor.

bende tekrar 

```
emerge gentoo
```

yaptim bilgisayar metacity adinda bir seyler yukluyor.Hadi hayirlisi bir kac gunde bunu bekliyecegim galiba.  :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Sonunda bitmis. 
> 
> Ama sanirim qt kutuphanesiyle ile ilgi bir hata vermis.Ayrica yeni bastan bir boot edince anladim bilgisayar yine
> ...

 

Selam 

```
... can't load module 8139cp

missing kernel or user mode driver 8139cp
```

 bu önemli bir hata bildirimi deðil fazladan  bu modulüde yüklemeye çalýþýyor. Ve yüklenmiyor anlamýnda.

```
#rmmod 8139cp   eðer  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 yada kernel-2.4  her ikisininde (hangisi kullanýlýyorsa)  içerisinde yazýlýysa ikisindende silin bu modulu.
```

```
#emerge gentoo    neden bu komut tam anlayamadým (Aslýnda zararýda yok çok güzel bir gtk file manager x açýlýnca konsolda gentoo komutu verin beðeneceksiniz.)...

sanýrým 

#emerge  gnome       yapýlmýþtý. 

# startx yerine  (eðer /etc/rc.conf  içerisinde ayarlanmamýþsa xterm gelmesi normal)

#gdm  deneyebilirsiniz ve gnome gelirdi. 

```

Kolay gelsin  :Wink: 

----------

## gentr

Ya uyku sersemi yanlis yazmisim.

```
emerge gnome
```

seklinde olacakti.

 :Wink: 

----------

## togan

Selam,

Eklememiz gereken bir þey daha var.

Ýnternet te google altýnda Linux hakkýnda 10 milyon dan daha fazla bilgi veren sayfa var, tabii her dilde. Ve Türkçe kaynak azlýðý nedeniyle gentoo kurmaya hevesli arkadaþlarýn çok fazla zorlanýp heveslerini kaybetmemeleri amacýyla bildiklerimi kendime saklamaktan çok Türkçe konuþan anlayan yazabilen dostlarla paylaþmayý daha uygun gördüm. Ben Gentoo linux kullanmak isteyen arkadaþlarý cesaretlendirmeyi, baþarmalarýný saðlamayý daha olumlu bir tavýr olarak görüyorum. Fikrimi sorarsanýz kötü eleþtirmek kolay ve gereksiz, yapýcý eleþtirmek uygun, Yol gösterici olmak en mükemmelidir. Diye düþünürüm.

Yanýldýðýmý düþünenlerin fikirlerine her zaman açýðým.  

Kolay gelsin

----------

## huso_wamp

selam Toðan aga

Korkulacak bi durum yok ortad yeni baþlayanlar için.. Ilk adým atýldýktan sonra gerisi gelir zaten..

Birde kararlý olmak lazým mesela Olcay ve M_Fatih (ya kuralacak yada kurulacak).

Yani ben baþlayam sen her þeyi söyle oldumu bana ters düþer, araþtýrmacý olmalarý kesin þart.

Kutlarým çalýþmalarýndan dolayý..

huso

----------

## gentr

 *huso_wamp wrote:*   

> selam Toðan aga
> 
> Korkulacak bi durum yok ortad yeni baþlayanlar için.. Ilk adým atýldýktan sonra gerisi gelir zaten..
> 
> Birde kararlý olmak lazým mesela Olcay ve M_Fatih (ya kuralacak yada kurulacak).
> ...

 

Selam

Sana bir yonden hak veriyorum.Ama, mesela ben suana kadar ucu gecgin kurulum denemesi yaptim.Ve vaz gecmeyi dusundugum sirada togan dostumun yardimlari sonucu ilk  gentoo sistemimi kurdum.Ve kurulum oncesi gentoo dokumanlarini birden fazla okudum.Hatta gentoo tam dokumanini ve hizli kurulumunu print ettim.

Ayrica bir cok forma bu konuda sorularimi yonelttim.(Bunlar arasinda linux-sevenler.orgda var.)

Sonuc olarak suan nerdeyse dort hafta olacak sonunda ilk sistemim hazir.

Benim anlatmak istedigim bu isin cok kolay bir sey olmadigi.Ozellikle yeni linux kullanicilarinin dokumanlarla hallebilmesi mumkun gorunmuyor. 

Bu konuda deneyimli kullanicilarin destegi cok ama cok onemli sanirim.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

Selam herkese,

gentr evet haklýsýn ilk kurulumlar herzaman sancýlýdýr. Ama bir müddet sonra gentoo nun felsefesini çözünce bu günlere gülüp geçeceksin, sadece tatlý bir aný olarak kalacak. Ayrýca unutmadan söylediklerinden Türkçe bir forumun ne kadar gerekli olduðu gerçeðide çýkýyor.

Huseyin kardeþimizin (bu arada desteðin için teþekkürler huso_wamp) Söylemeye çalýþtýðý iyi bir gentoo yöneticisi olmanýn anahtarý çok araþtýrmak ve çok okumak. Sanýrým söylediði tam olarak bu.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## VeSCeRa

gentoo ve gnome u turkcelestirmek için ne yapmak gerekiyor?

mesela ben suan konsolda turkce harfleri kullanabiliyorum fakat gnome da turkce harfleri kullanamıorum ayrıca saat diliminide bir turlu ayarliyamadim surekli 2 saat ileri gidio  :Smile: 

tek istediim konsolda kullanabildiim gibi gnome dada turkce harfleri kullanabilmek ama gnome un menusunun yada sistemin geri kalanının turkcelesmesini istemiorum

----------

## gentr

 *VeSCeRa wrote:*   

> gentoo ve gnome u turkcelestirmek için ne yapmak gerekiyor?
> 
> mesela ben suan konsolda turkce harfleri kullanabiliyorum fakat gnome da turkce harfleri kullanamıorum ayrıca saat diliminide bir turlu ayarliyamadim surekli 2 saat ileri gidio 
> 
> tek istediim konsolda kullanabildiim gibi gnome dada turkce harfleri kullanabilmek ama gnome un menusunun yada sistemin geri kalanının turkcelesmesini istemiorum

 

Selam

Zaman dilimi Turkiye icin bu sekilde.

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Turkey /etc/localtime
```

yada 

```
ls /usr/share/zoneinfo/
```

 seklinde ogrenebilirsin.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## gentr

 *togan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Selam 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Selam

Her reboot edisimde yine 8139cp hatasini aliyorum.Dedigin islemleri yaptim ama nedense hala ayni hatayi veriyor.Kernel altinda 8139too seklinde olan modulu kaldirdim.(/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4)

Ayrica gdm "emerge gdm" ile yukledim.Ama gdm yazinca.

```
Server Authorization directory (daemon/servAuthDir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist.Please correct gdm configuration /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf and restart gdm
```

seklinde bir cikti veriyor.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *VeSCeRa wrote:*   

> gentoo ve gnome u turkcelestirmek için ne yapmak gerekiyor?
> 
> mesela ben suan konsolda turkce harfleri kullanabiliyorum fakat gnome da turkce harfleri kullanamýorum ayrýca saat diliminide bir turlu ayarliyamadim surekli 2 saat ileri gidio 
> 
> tek istediim konsolda kullanabildiim gibi gnome dada turkce harfleri kullanabilmek ama gnome un menusunun yada sistemin geri kalanýnýn turkcelesmesini istemiorum

 

Selam VeSCeRa

Eðer sadece  gnome de Türkçe yazmak istersen sana çok pratik bir yöntem söyleyim gnomede yukarýdaki yada aþaðýdaki panelde sað týkla Add to panel --> Select an item to add top (yada bottom) Panel --> Keyboard Indicator (gnome keyboard layout indicator) bunu ekle.

Sonra Keyboard indicator üstüne git sende herhalde en yazacaktýr. sað týkla

 Open Keyboard Preferences--> Layout --> Available Layouts --> Turkish (dikkat Turkish F ve Alt-Q deðil sadece Turkish)  sonra +Add týkla tamamdýr.

Sonra panelde týklayarak kullan her týkta deðiþir. (yanlýz Türkçe tuþlarýn yerini araman lazým  :Smile:  )

Saat konusuna gelince benim stage 1 howto da bu konu NPTL olarak  geçmekte  orada saat ayarlarýnýn tam doðru nasýl gideceði anlatýldý.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

>  *togan wrote:*   
> 
> Selam 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Selam gentr,

Sanýrým küçük bir hata var yanýlmýyorsam  8139cp modulu kaldýrýlmalýydý. 8139too modulunu kaldýrmayýn o kalacak o modul þu anda sizin network kartýnýzýn modulu. Eðer kafanýza çok takýlýrsa genkernel ile kerneli tekrar derleyin ve 8139cp  modulu kaldýrýn. 

```
#genkernel ..menuconfýg all 

```

gdm konusuna gelince #emerge gdm yapmanýza gerek yok tu #emerge gnome komutunu verince gdm yide kurmasý gerekir. Sonra  Þunlarý yapalým

```
#ls /var/lib/gdm

eðer çýktýda dosya yada dizin yok derse 

#ls /var/gdm

```

burada olmasý gerekir . O zaman yapýlacak þey þu 

/etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf   dosyasýný editor ile aç nano olabilir

servAuthDir=/var/lib/gdm    yazan yeri 

servAuthDir=/var/gdm    olarak deðiþtir.

ve tekrar gdm komutunu verin. Çalýþmasý lazým 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

selam togan,

```

#ls /var/lib/gdm

#ls /var/gdm

```

her ikiside yok.  :Sad: 

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> selam togan,
> 
> ```
> 
> #ls /var/lib/gdm
> ...

 

Selam,

```
#emerge unmerge gdm && emerge gdm
```

 ( sanýrým gdm merge olamamýþ ayrýca /etc/make.conf bir 

pastelesen de baksak) 

kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> selam togan,
> 
> ```
> 
> #ls /var/lib/gdm
> ...

 

Selam yada olmayan gdm yi mi çalýþtýrýyorduk   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

```

seklinde.

----------

## togan

Selam,

Þu 8139cp hatasýný tam açýklayayým bu arada. Bu modul sanýrým kernele senin tarafýndan eklenmiþ ve sen bunu kernel gömülü seçmiþ olabilirsin. Bu modul þu anda PC de hardwaresi olmayan bir modul ve bunu boot ta yüklemeye çalýþýyor ve her yüklemeye çalýþtýðýnda hardwaresi olmadýðý için yükleyemiyor ve hata bildiriyor. Bu sorun Makinenin çalýþmasýný etkilemez eðer seni fazla rahatsýz etmezse sorun da çýkarmaz. Ýleride kerneli yenilediðinde o modulu seçmezsin böylece sorunda kendiliðinden ortadan kalkar.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> ```
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> ...

 

Selam

evet baya eksik bir make.conf   bununla saðlýklý kullanmak biraz  zor.

Sana bir make.conf verelim. Þu ana kadar hatasý çýkmadý.

http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/make.conf  buna bak USE kýsmýný bunun gibi ayarla. Tamamýný kullansanda olur  (yanlýz CCACHE olan yerler iptal edilmeli çünki sen ccache kullanmýyorsun) CFLAGS= kýsmýný kendi CPU una göre deðiþtir.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam

Yeni sekilde derlenen gdmde ls yapinca 

```
ls /var/lib/gdm
```

burda yeni bir dizin olustu.

o zaman bir sey yapmama gerek yok degil mi?

Cok tesekkurler.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Yeni sekilde derlenen gdmde ls yapinca 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Selam 

sadece #gdm yapmanýz yeterli yanlýz kullanýcýyý root isteyebilir

Sorun deðil

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam

```

FEATURES="sandbox ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

```

bu iki yeri iptal ediyorum.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> ```
> 
> FEATURES="sandbox ccache"
> ...

 

selam

FEATURES="sandbox ccache"  burayý FEATURES="sandbox" böyle yap

alttaki ikiciyi tam iptal et

kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam togan,

Bu xorg ekran ayarlari nerde?Diger dagitimlarda /etc/X11/xorg.conf da bulunuyor.

Maus tekerlegini ayarlamak istiyorumda.Ayrica emerge mplayer yaptim.Simdi mplayeri emerge liyor. 

Birda browserun flash java destegini nasil yapiyoruz?

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam togan,
> 
> Bu xorg ekran ayarlari nerde?Diger dagitimlarda /etc/X11/xorg.conf da bulunuyor.
> 
> Maus tekerlegini ayarlamak istiyorumda.Ayrica emerge mplayer yaptim.Simdi mplayeri emerge liyor. 
> ...

 

Selam , gnome geldi galiba... 

xorg ayarlarýný

/etc/X11/xorg.conf   olarak görmen lazým.

#emerge netscape-flash  

Flash için 

Kolay gelsin iyi geceler bugünlük bu kadar yeter. Yarýn 17 de gelirim.

----------

## gentr

 *togan wrote:*   

>  *gentr wrote:*   Selam togan,
> 
> Bu xorg ekran ayarlari nerde?Diger dagitimlarda /etc/X11/xorg.conf da bulunuyor.
> 
> Maus tekerlegini ayarlamak istiyorumda.Ayrica emerge mplayer yaptim.Simdi mplayeri emerge liyor. 
> ...

 

Selam

Bende sadece xorgla ilgili xorg.conf.example dosyasi var.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

>  *togan wrote:*    *gentr wrote:*   Selam togan,
> 
> Bu xorg ekran ayarlari nerde?Diger dagitimlarda /etc/X11/xorg.conf da bulunuyor.
> 
> Maus tekerlegini ayarlamak istiyorumda.Ayrica emerge mplayer yaptim.Simdi mplayeri emerge liyor. 
> ...

 

selam 

#cd /etc/X11

#mv xorg.conf.example xorg.conf  sonra oradan ayarla hardwareleri bilmen lazým.

Sana pratik bir çözüm eðer elinde knoppix varsaki olmasý lazým, onla çalýþtýr ona ait xorg.conf Yada XF86Config dosyasýný kopyala sendeki /etc/X11 dizinine xorg.conf olarak. 

Sanýrým anlatabildim knoppix ile boot yap  senini root dizinini mount yap  conf u kopyala senin gentoo  /etc/X11 içine. 

Yada gene kolay bir yol, kestirmeden þunu yap

#X -configure

/root/xorg.conf.new isminde bir tane dosya yaratacak.

#cd /root

#cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  sonra gdm komutu verin.

Olmasý gerekir.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam

Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02) avermedia tv kartini nasil yukliyebilirim?

Daha once lspci ciktisini pastlemistim.

Birde mldonkey adindaki programi emerge ile yukledim.Herhangi bir kullanici  ayari yapmam gerekiyormu?

Cok tesekkurler.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02) avermedia tv kartini nasil yukliyebilirim?
> 
> Daha once lspci ciktisini pastlemistim.
> ...

 

Selam 

Bu kart DVB kartmý? yoksa Normal analog mu?

mldonkey hakkýnda hiç bir bilgim yok hiç kullanmadým.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam togan,

bendeki eski bir tv karti sanirim analog.Ayrica yeni fark ettim

acilista 8139cp sorunundan baska birde btaudio hatasi veriyor.Oda ayni 8139cp gibi bir cikti veriyor.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam togan,
> 
> bendeki eski bir tv karti sanirim analog.Ayrica yeni fark ettim
> 
> acilista 8139cp sorunundan baska birde btaudio hatasi veriyor.Oda ayni 8139cp gibi bir cikti veriyor.
> ...

 

Selam sanýrým tv konusunun pek acelesi yoktur o konu ile hafta sonu ilgilenelim.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

 *togan wrote:*   

>  *gentr wrote:*   Selam togan,
> 
> bendeki eski bir tv karti sanirim analog.Ayrica yeni fark ettim
> 
> acilista 8139cp sorunundan baska birde btaudio hatasi veriyor.Oda ayni 8139cp gibi bir cikti veriyor.
> ...

 

Selam togan,

Aslinda soyledigin gibi tv kartini kullanacagimdan degilde gentooda nasil oldugunu ogrenmek icin sormustum.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bu arada P4 ati radeon 9600se seklinde olan bilgisayarda ekran karti sorun cikarir mi?

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## VeSCeRa

su an gentoo ya erisimim yok ama

ben bt878 fusion chipsetli inca marka irenc tv kartimi su sekilde cok gusel calistiriyorum

/etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 dosyasýna

bttv pll=1 tuner=5 card=26

yazýp kaydediyorum

bir sonraki acýsta otomatik olarak yukleniyor

denemek icin ise eer bttv modulu yukluyse (lsmod ile bakabilirsin) once onu kaldýrýp (rmmod bttv) sonra "modprobe bttv pll=1 radio=1 tuner=5 card=26" komutunu kullaniyorum burdaki pll=1 ve tuner=5 ayarlarý türkiye ve philips tuner pal standardý için sabit, card numarasýný deiþtirerek deneyebilirsin, card=26 yeni bt878 fusion chipli kartlar icin

tv isleme programi olarak "emerge tvtime" oneririm cok kaliteli ve sorunsuz

bu arada avermedia gibi taninmis markalari tanitmak icin biraz search yaparsan bttv icin hangi opsiyonlari kullanman geretktini gorursun

kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *VeSCeRa wrote:*   

> su an gentoo ya erisimim yok ama
> 
> ben bt878 fusion chipsetli inca marka irenc tv kartimi su sekilde cok gusel calistiriyorum
> 
> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 dosyasýna
> ...

 

Selam herkese 

Yukarýdaki açýklama sanýrým yeterli, yanlýz küçük bir ekleme yapmak isterim.

Kernelde bazý ayar deðiþiklikleri yapýlmak zorunda. 2.4 kernel ile 2.6 kernel bu konuda biraz farklý sanýrým gentr 2.4 kernel kullanýyor. Onu araþtýrýp burada tekrar yazacaðým.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

>  *togan wrote:*    *gentr wrote:*   Selam togan,
> 
> bendeki eski bir tv karti sanirim analog.Ayrica yeni fark ettim
> 
> acilista 8139cp sorunundan baska birde btaudio hatasi veriyor.Oda ayni 8139cp gibi bir cikti veriyor.
> ...

 

Selam radeon 9600 serisi  fglrx modul ile 3D çalýþmasý gerekir, ancak xorg yerine galiba XFree86 gerekli, çünki ATI XFree86 için hazýrlamiþ modulu, ama genede bir araþtýrma yapalým. Belki xorg bir yöntem geliþtirmiþtir.

eðer XFree86 ile kuracaksak kernelde þunlar yapýlmalý.

```
#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

```

ve þunlar seçýlmeli

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

<M> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

...

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

     < >   ALI chipset support

     < >   ATI chipset support

     < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

     < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

     <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support  (burasý sizin agp chip set neyse o modul olacak burasý rasgele seçildi)

     < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

     < >   SiS chipset support

     < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support

     < >   VIA chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

     < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

     < >   3dlabs GMX 2000

     < >   ATI Rage 128

     < >   ATI Radeon

     < >   Intel I810

     < >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

     < >   Matrox g200/g400

     < >   SiS video cards
```

kernel derlendikten sonra 

```
#emerge ati-drivers

#opengl-update ati
```

Ve /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel.2.6 yada 2.4 dosyasýna þunlar eklenmeli

```
rtc

agpgart

intel_agp (burasý sizin agp chipset için modul ismi olacak)

fglrx
```

arkasýndan bir script yardýmý ile XF86Config dosyasý oluþturulur.

```
#/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig 
```

 ve bu dosya yaklaþýk olarak þöyle oluþur. Sizinki farklý olacaktýr fikir vermesi için konuldu.

```
# cat /etc/X11/XF86Config

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

        Load            "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

        SubSection      "extmod"

#               Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

        Load            "type1"

        Load            "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

        Load            "glx"   # libglx.a

        Load            "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath        "unix/:-1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

        # This option allows the X server to start up even if the

        # mouse device can't be opened/initialized.

        AllowMouseOpenFail

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard1"

        Driver          "Keyboard"

        Option          "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "no"

        Option          "XkbOptions"    ""

        Option          "XkbCompat"     ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

        Identifier      "TouchPad"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "PS/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/misc/psaux"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USBmouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier  "Monitor0"

        HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh 40 - 70

        Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "LCD-WXSGA"

        ModelName       "Flat Panel"

        VendorName      "hp"

#       Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh     40-70

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "CRT-21@Work"

        ModelName       "G550"

        VendorName      "Sony"

        Option          "DPMS"

        #       HorizSync       ""

        #       VertRefresh     ""

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "CRT-19@Home"

        ModelName       "96P"

        VendorName      "Samtron"

        HorizSync       30-96

        VertRefresh     50-160

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Standard VGA"

        VendorName      "Unknown"

        BoardName       "Unknown"

        Driver          "vga"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "vga0"

        VendorName      "ATI"

        BoardName       "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200"

        Driver          "fglrx"

# === Own Settings (CTh) ===

#       VideoRam        65536

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "True"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

#       Option          "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

        Option          "no_accel"      "no"

        Option          "no_dri"        "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

        Option          "DesktopSetup"          "0x00000100"

        Option          "MonitorLayout"         "AUTO, NONE"

        Option          "IgnoreEDID"            "off"

        Option          "HSync2"                "unspecified"

        Option          "VRefresh2"             "unspecified"

        Option          "ScreenOverlap"         "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

        Option          "NoTV"                  "yes"   # "no" to turn on TV out

        Option          "TVStandard"            "PAL-B"

        Option          "TVHSizeAdj"            "0"

        Option          "TVVSizeAdj"            "0"

        Option          "TVHPosAdj"             "0"

        Option          "TVVPosAdj"             "0"

        Option          "TVHStartAdj"           "0"

        Option          "TVColorAdj"            "0"

        Option          "GammaCorrectionI"      "0x00000000"

        Option          "GammaCorrectionII"     "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

        Option          "Capabilities"          "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

        Option          "VideoOverlay"          "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

        Option          "OpenGLOverlay"         "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

        Option          "CenterMode"            "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

        Option          "PseudoColorVisuals"    "off"

# === QBS Support ===

        Option          "Stereo"                "off"

        Option          "StereoSyncEnable"      "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

        Option          "FSAAScale"             "1"

        Option          "FSAADisableGamma"      "no"

        Option          "FSAACustomizeMSPos"    "no"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX0"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY0"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX1"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY1"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX2"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY2"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX3"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY3"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX4"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY4"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX5"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY5"           "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

        Option          "UseFastTLS"            "1"

        Option          "BlockSignalsOnLock"    "on"

        Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "no"

        Option          "ForceGenericCPU"       "no"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"             # vendor=1002, device=4c66

        Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "vga0"          # ATI Radeon Mobility 9200

        Monitor         "LCD-WXSGA"

        DefaultDepth    24

#       Option          "backingstore"

        Subsection      "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort        0 0     # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#               Virtual         1280 1024

        EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

        Identifier      "Server Layout"

        Screen          "Screen0"

        InputDevice     "TouchPad"      "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard1"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

 

```

sanýrým bunlar hatasýz yapýlmýþsa X server 3D olarak calýþýr.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

 *togan wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Tam olarak bir karar veremedim. Sanýrým sorun kernelde, Ýstersen benim derlediðim gibi derlemeyi deneyebilirsin. Eðer önemli bir hata olmazsa sanýrým çalýþýr.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Selam togan

Ben kernel 2.6.9 bu anlattimla suanki gentoo sistemime derlemeye basladim.  :Smile: 

yanliz kernel 2.6.9.r1 paketlerini indirdi.Simdi sendeki .config dosyasi sorun verir mi?

Kolay gelsin.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

Selam gentr ;

.config eðer orijinal ayarýyla kullanýlýrsa çalýþmayacaðý kesindir. Eðer þans eseri benimle ayný ide chipseti kullanýyorsanýz çalýþabilir. Ayrýca kendinize ait hardware ayarlarýna bakmanýz lazým. sound vs. 

 *Quote:*   

> yanliz kernel 2.6.9.r1 paketlerini indirdi.Simdi sendeki .config dosyasi sorun verir mi?

 

```
#emerge sync yapýlmasý gerekir ilk önce sonra 

#emerge gentoo-dev-sources 

#make menuconfig
```

gelen kernel 2.6.9-rx olabilir. Sorunda deðil önemli olan linux dizinin doðru link yapýlmasý.

Burda dikkat edeceðimiz nokta sistemimizde bulunan hardware ye göre kernel ayarýmýzýn yapýlmasý olacak. Sound için modül seçimi, ide chipset için modül seçimini doðru yapmalýyýz. mesela benim sistemimde iki adet ide chip set var sis5513 ve siimage bunlar bendeki sistemde kernele gömülü olarak seçildiler. lspci && lsmod komutlarý sanýrým doðru hardwareleri bulmayý saðlayacaktýr. Gentoo boot splash ayarlarý indirdiðiniz .config de çoktan ayarlandý, uðraþmanýza gerek yok.. !!! buraya dikkat

```
1) Processor type and features - sistemimizdeki çalýþan CPU yada prozessor

2) ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support for storage controllers IDE chip vs.

3) Networking support - network kartýmýza ait chip  modul olarak ayarlanmalý

4) Character devices - agpgart and agp chipset type, dri driver ( if required)

    5) Sound support ~>> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ~~> Pci devices

     Burada sistemimizdeki sound karta ait chip modulu seçilecek.

6) USB support - sistemimizde usb ile çalýþacak ve çalýþabilecek moduller ...

     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

     OHCI HCD support

     UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) suppor

```

Bununla ilgili  açýklamayý  stage kurulum howtolarýnýn hepsinde yaptým. 

kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

Selam,

Stage 1 kurulum belgesini okuyanlarýn ve uygulamasýný yapanlarýn fikirlerini görmekten mutlu olurum. Gerekirse belgelerde deðiþiklikler yapýlabilir.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## nerval

Yorum yapayim ;

Turkce forumu acilmali, Stage 1-2-3 kurulumlari da o forumda sticky olmali.

----------

## Drawen

Merhaba,

konsola kadar kurulumu tamamladım. root ya da eklediğim kullanıcı ile oturum açabiliyorum. gnome masaüstü ortamı yüklemek istiyorum. emerge gnome komutunu verdiğimde aşağıdaki çıktıyı alıyorum. sanırım gerek duyduğu kütüphaneler var. ne yapmam gerekiyor? nasıl yükleyebilirim?

http://i51.tinypic.com/2wm11mr.png

----------

